# I.d help on magnatraction stuff needed



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

On these....Where do these white wheels on this #29 chevelle come from?What car does this top gear plate with the light bulb holder originate from???which ram truck is more common..chrome grill or flat black grill?and white 55 chevy..from where?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

opps had to many widows open...post went to wrong section..should be in collecting,i think?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

White '55 looks like a Dash bod.

White rims on stocker could be from the AFX Ford Capri GT #13 . . . http://users.wowway.com/~cordi/mibcapri.JPG


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

On the first 2 ?'s

I think the white rims are from later years of the MT's, which year the started I have no idea.

And the top plate w/light holder, I think these are the first flamethrower chassis where the bodies only had clear headlights to shine through, like the lighted tjets. After a couple years, Aurora went with building the bulb holder into the body to have the light come through the headlight brighter.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I would think that the light plate was Aurora/AFX line as Aurora never had the lights in the bodies as far as I know.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The first time the white rims appeared in Aurora catalogs was 1976 and they were on the Capri (Funny Car/should be GT). They also show up a couple of years later on the lighted Monza GT (White and Green version). The light bulb holder was a design hold over from the Thunderjet Flamethrower line. They simply used the same riveted copper bracket on the AFX gear plate. The AFX Flamethrowers 1st gen (Porsche 917 and Ferrari 512M) had blacked-out windshields and nose cowls so the light went more to the clear headlights.

I never noticed the Dodge grills before. Guess I need to look at some of mine.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Its been my experience that the blackened grill is way more common than the properly painted chrome one.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guy's for helping me see cars i already have...never even looked under these:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The Porsche 917 on the left is the regular un-lighted version. The clear windshield ID's that.

-Paul


----------

